

ChronoZoom - Visualize all of time - yesbabyyes
http://www.chronozoomproject.org/

======
yesbabyyes
The source code is available from here: <http://chronozoom.codeplex.com/>

------
thekieran
you get the scale of it better when you start with humanity
<http://www.chronozoomproject.org/#/t55/t174/t66/t46/t161>

